# Trailer wanted



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Check Horse Trailer World

Horse Trailer World- Used trailers for sale, New trailers for sale, trailer classified ads, trailer manufacturer news and more.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

I looked through them, none have the collected features im looking for :/ Thanks though!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I liked this one, but I needed a 5' side ramp, for my carriage.
He will go down to $19,000

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/3685688167.html


----------

